# 2 emperor pleco 36 gallon aquarium



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

I have 2 emperor plecos in my 36 gallon aquarium. So here is the story of how I got these. My old fish had died and I was with in the 14 day period so I got some new clown plecos that I ordered that turned out to be emperors instead. I was wondering if my aquarium is big enough for 2 of these. With aquaclear 70 filter. Plus a aquaclear powerhead with filter. Will these fish be ok in this aquarium with my filtration that I have?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

It is rare to see these fish exceed six inches so If there is plenty of driftwood,algae wafers,spinach leaves,sweet potato,cucumber ,spirulina flake,zucchinni etc. They may do well. Some of these plecos are territorial but from my observations,, given enough turf to call their own in the form of wood, which is mandatory for their long term health, they don't get too mean with each other. May require separate feeding areas if aggression becomes an issue.Must be wood in the tank for their digestive process.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you. I have 2 very large pieces of drift wood in there right now a 10 or so inch one and a six inch one. They should be fine then. Is there any way to tell the gender if one is female or the other is male. Im hoping they will breed.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Youmay wish to visit..PlanetCatfish • the online home of aquarium catfishes there is extensive info on numerous species of plecostomus as well as other catfish species. I am not familiar enough with many of the plecos to help with sexing them.:-(


----------

